# optimaler luftdruck



## trialer (20. April 2004)

hy leutz
ich wollt nur mal nachfragen:
kann mir jemand sagen was fürn luftdruck ich bei meinem 20" bike brauche  
ich wiege so um die 80 kg

dankende grüße Trialer


----------



## robs (20. April 2004)

Ich würde ablassen bis es gerade noch nicht durchschlägt. Kommt ja auch drauf an was du mit dem Bike machst. Wenn du nicht auf krasse Kanten hopst kannste weniger Luft fahren usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialer (20. April 2004)

JA UND WIEVIEL BAR MUß ICH BEI 80 KG KÖRPERGEWICHT SO UNGEFÄHR
VORNE UND HINTEN DRAUFHAUN


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. April 2004)

vorne 0 Bar, hinten 6 Bar...  

probier halt aus wie du dich wohl fühlst.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. April 2004)

PROBIER ES AUS!
Wenn die Felge an Kanten anschlägt-> mehr
Wenns zu hart ist-> weniger


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. April 2004)

ich bin 179 cm groß und wiege 74 kg.
ich fahre vorn 1.2 bar
und hinten 0.8 bar

hf


----------



## tommytrialer (20. April 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin 179 cm groß und wiege 74 kg.
> ich fahre vorn 1.2 bar
> und hinten 0.8 bar
> 
> hf



haha...lüg mich was anderes an  
bei 0.8 bar und nem monty hinterradreifen darfste nichtmal nen backhop gegen eine bordsetinkante machen...vom gelände fahren ganz zu schweigen

also ich wiege so um 75 kg und fahre hinten mim try all 20" reifen 1,5 bar wenns sein muss geht auch ein bisschen weniger. vorne fahr ich 1,5-1,
7 bar...recht viel wegen dem tippen


----------



## King Loui (20. April 2004)

wieg so um die 60 kilo und fahr bei meinem echo team hinten 1,3 bar und vorne auch (mags nicht wenn der reifen beim seitlich wegspringen vorne wegknickt).


----------



## billi (20. April 2004)

ich fahre mit 2 bar hinten , wiege aber (noch) einiges mehr als ihr


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. April 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> haha...lüg mich was anderes an
> bei 0.8 bar und nem monty hinterradreifen darfste nichtmal nen backhop gegen eine bordsetinkante machen...vom gelände fahren ganz zu schweigen
> 
> also ich wiege so um 75 kg und fahre hinten mim try all 20" reifen 1,5 bar wenns sein muss geht auch ein bisschen weniger. vorne fahr ich 1,5-1,
> 7 bar...recht viel wegen dem tippen



ich hab hinten die "dicke" monty decke drauf.....zudem ist mein fahrstil sehr smooth...das ich mit 0.8 perfekt hinkomme..


----------



## elhefe (20. April 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> wieg so um die 60 kilo ...




Scheiß.e Mann!!!    Falls wir uns mal treffen sollten, erinner mich vorher daran, Dir was zu essen mitzubringen.

Du bist doch über nen Meter fünfzig, oder   .

Was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (23. April 2004)

*rööööölps* *schuuuuuulz*     
Tjoah...

Ich wiege 60,3 KG (*gg*)

Fahre vorn ca 1,1 BAR
und hinten 1,3 Bar...

An Kanten haut das HR noch manchmal durch, wenn ich wirklich doll dagegenspring... Aber zum hopsen isses perfekt (für mich)

Dir würd ich hinten auch so um die 1,3 Bar empfehlen + - 0,2 Bar vielleicht....


----------



## trail-kob (23. April 2004)

ich dachte trial hat auch was mit leichtbau zu tun .... wiege auch schwache 68kg... und bin 186cm gross....

is doch ganz ok ? muss ich weniger masse bewegen **G**


hinten 0.9 bar vorn 1.3


----------



## aramis (23. April 2004)

Joa, ich auch 68kg, bin aber nur 172cm groß. Is leider nicht alles nur Muskelmasse.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (23. April 2004)

tja aramis, den rest wissen die ladies sicher zu schätzen...


----------



## aramis (24. April 2004)

lol


----------



## trialer (24. April 2004)

also das mit dem luftdruck da hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht ich glaub da war hinten etwas zu viel drin.ich bin nähmlich heute schon den ganzen tag am biken gewesen und an der letzte mauer an der ich runter bin is mir der hintere reifen die luft raus (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) einfach so, oh man!!!  .
und jetzt wollte ich fragen ob des was bringt wennn ich den schlauch einfach flicke aber ich glaub des hält nich oder und was für einen schlauch empfellt ihr mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (24. April 2004)

Na klar, warum soll denn das nicht halten? Ein geflickter Schlauch ist genauso gut wie ein neuer, solange du nicht 2 Dutzend Flicken drauf hast oder so...
Wenn du Platten vermeiden willst, dann fahr soft.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. April 2004)

ich fahre immer mit mofaschläuchen...zumindest hinten...wiegt zwar 50-100 gr. mehr aber hält wesendlich länger....
ich hab mit dem in 2 jahren nur einen platten bekommen.


----------



## trialer (24. April 2004)

jaaaaa!!! ich hab gerade gemerkt ich hab ja noch mein altes bmx und kann mir ja von da den schlauch nehmen   dann kanns ja gleich wieder weiter gehn mit dem biken


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (25. April 2004)

langsam gewinne ich den eindruck, das trialer seine sämtlichen gedankengänge unreflektiert hier in's forum postet....

bin ich da allein?


----------



## IBK (25. April 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> langsam gewinne ich den eindruck, das trialer seine sämtlichen gedankengänge unreflektiert hier in's forum postet....
> 
> bin ich da allein?



ja und? vielleicht wirds mal lustig oder spannend!  vielleicht merkt ers gar nicht!?  

mich stört so was nicht...

mfg


----------



## trialer (26. April 2004)

ja und ? lasst mich doch

postet mir lieber mal ne seite wo ich günstig ein 26" bike kann auch auch gebraucht sein und nen guten schlauch (latex oder so hab gehört die halten ne gute weile)  her kriege.
meiner is nähmlich schon wieder die luft raus (2mal in 2 tagen  )
aber bitte kein www.bike-trial.de oder trial-bike.de die kenn ich schon


----------



## IBK (26. April 2004)

trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ja und ? lasst mich doch
> 
> postet mir lieber mal ne seite wo ich günstig ein 26" bike kann auch auch gebraucht sein und nen guten schlauch (latex oder so hab gehört die halten ne gute weile)  her kriege.
> meiner is nähmlich schon wieder die luft raus (2mal in 2 tagen  )
> aber bitte kein www.bike-trial.de oder trial-bike.de die kenn ich schon



dann würd ich mit mehr luft fahren! meines wissens gibts für 20" keine latexschläuche. brauchst du unter normalen umständen aber auch nicht.
die felge sollte selbst dann nicht durchschlagen, wenn du auf ner kante landest (jedenfalls nicht sehr hart durchschlagen). mein tip wäre also mehr luft...

was hast du gegen bike-trial.de?

warum ein 26"? keine lust mehr auf 20" ???


----------



## trialer (26. April 2004)

ich hab doch schon 3 bar reingemacht schlägt aber trotzdem hart durch wieviel soll ich den noch rein machen

ich hab nichts gegen trial-bike.de ich hab ja nur gemeint das ich die schon kenn und es da nich gerade günstige oder gebrauchte bikes gibt

und ich möcht auf 26" umsteigen weil ich viel in den nachbarort fahre und auch in der city und da muß ich mir oft einen abstrampeln


----------



## Pitty (26. April 2004)

trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab doch schon 3 bar reingemacht schlägt aber trotzdem hart durch wieviel soll ich den noch rein machen



Also, ich bin ja auch Anfänger... aber wenn ich mit meinen max. 80kg, hinten 3 Bar drinn hätte, wäre mein Rad UNFAHRBAR ! 1 Bar wäre vom Empfinden bei mir optimal, bei 1,5 ist aber leider erst gewährleistet das meine Fahrfehler nicht direkt an der Felge anklopfen,...

Kannst Du die ganzen Grundfahrtechniken eigentlich schon, so dass Dir der Umstieg auf´s schwerer zu fahrende 26er leicht fallen wird? Dann HUT AB !
OK, Du bist 20x so lernfähig wie ich (alter Sack), und 5x so lernfähig wie mein Sohn, ergibt trotz allem immer noch mindestens 60 Tage die Du die BASIC´s auf´m 20er abtrialen solltest, dann hat sich die Investition in das 20er wenigstens gelohnt, und bis dahin läuft Dir auch ein gescheites 26er für 300   EUR übern weg!

Pit


----------



## evil_rider (26. April 2004)

75kg vorne 4.5bar und hinten 5bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. April 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 75kg vorne 4.5bar und hinten 5bar




Trial, nicht Street! Du weißt eh - Trial ist das, wo die Leute fahren können.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (26. April 2004)

51 kg und keine ahnung wieviel bar in den Reifen   Pumpe meine Reifen einfach nach gefühl auf, dass hat bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## konrad (26. April 2004)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> 51 kg und keine ahnung wieviel bar in den Reifen   Pumpe meine Reifen einfach nach gefühl auf, dass hat bis jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.



na bei dem traumgewicht kannste auch unter 1 bar fahren,das nimmt dir kein vernünftiger trialreifen übel


----------



## trialer (26. April 2004)

5 bar !


----------



## trialer (30. April 2004)

hey peoples
mein bruder hat sich heute so ein eissprey um reifen zu flicken gekauft.
bringt des zeug überhaupt was ???
ich denk ma des is nur so´n not zeug für unterwegs oder so das man ohne zu laufen wieder heim kommt


----------



## trialer (30. April 2004)

ok ich habs schon ich hatte recht is nur nur so´n pannen ding um wieder heil nachhause zu kommen. bringt also auf die dauer nichts. der hat gedacht er könnte seinen reifen damit aufdie dauer flicken


----------



## trialer (2. Mai 2004)

kann mir jemand sagen woher ich so nen richtig breiten hinterreifen für mein 20" herkriege


----------



## Fars (2. Mai 2004)

Also, Leute, ich hab eure Gedanken hier gelesen... eigentlich habt ihr Recht mit, wenn der Schlag bis die Kanten durchgeht, dann muss man mehr pumpen, aber ich hab was ganz Neues für euch!   
Also, wir nehmen irgendeine alte(für 20 eine 20, für 26 eine 26  ), scheiden sie durch, schneiden Ventil aus und legen sie unter unsere(die normale) Schlauch unter. Jetzt haben wir ein DOPPELDICKSCHLAUCHEFFEKT!  , und jetzt können wir mit 1 oder weniger bar fahren...

p.s.
Wenn nicht klar ist, wie man das macht, FRAGEN, ich versuchs genauer zu ärklären...

p.p.s.
Aber gibt zu, Idee ist nicht schlecht!

p.p.p.s.
Sorry, wenn einer es schon gesagt hat...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Mai 2004)

mofaschlauch ist das zauberwort....zufällig gibts die auch in 19"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialer (2. Mai 2004)

mofaschlauch is super hab ich auch gerade drin


----------



## Fars (2. Mai 2004)

trialer schrieb:
			
		

> mofaschlauch is super hab ich auch gerade drin



MofaREIFEN geht auch, einer auf www.biketrials.ru hats schon gemacht! Aber meiner Meinung nach ist s zu schwer...


----------



## trialer (5. Mai 2004)

also ich hab jetzt nen neuen hinterreifen von echo (20x2.50) aber ich krieg ihn einfach nicht auf die felge is dat normal gibt es da irgend einen trick???


----------



## sensiminded (5. Mai 2004)

trialer, hast du vor deinem trialbike schonmal ein fahrrad gehabt?
also versuchws mal mit zwei montierhebeln, falls die zu weich für den festen stahlring im mantel sind nimm zwei stabile metalllöffel(nimm aber nicht die seite zum löffeln als montagehilfe).
zum luftdruck muss ich sagen ich könnte nicht mit so wenig luft wie manche anderen leute hier fahren-fühlt sich doch voll schwammig an, z.b. wenn du an ner schrägen(seitlich) stehst ziehts dir doch den reifen fast von der felge! wiege 80kg und fahr vorne 1,8 und hinten 1,7bar wenns trocken ist mit den 20" try all reifen. vorher bei den monty hatte ich hinten 1,6bar.


----------



## trialer (5. Mai 2004)

Des Ding Geht Nich Da Drauf Der Will Nich Die Seitenwand Ist Auch HÖher Wie Bei Meinem Alten Reifen


----------



## Adonai (5. Mai 2004)

sagmal... wie wäre es wenn du eifnach n bischen seife nimmst am besten so kernseife es gibt aber sogar süezial seife für reifen dann flutscht der super dauf... macht man zwar eigentlich nur bei roller und mofareifen aber egal probiers aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (5. Mai 2004)

Dein Univega ist hinten für 20" Reifen ausgelegt, d.h. Du kannst keinen 19" Hinterreifen benutzen.


----------



## trialer (5. Mai 2004)

ja hab ich auch schon gemerkt, da muß ich mir wohl en neues laufrad holen


----------



## aramis (5. Mai 2004)

Ja, wenn du das hast, wirste posten, dass du deine Bremsen nicht weit genug runtersellen kannst. Also vergewissere dich lieber vorher, ob das hinhaut.


----------

